# Printful DTG quality issues - Please HELP!!!



## juggysingh (Sep 29, 2018)

Hi Noob to the site and T-shirt printing.  

I have just setup a store in Shopify and am using Printful to create and ship. However I have just had a sample order sent to me from Printful and am very disappointed with the print quality, as it looks very faded (Its was a blue and red pantone colours printed on 100% Ring Spun White Cotton Bella Canvas Tee).

Can anyone advise if this is the limitation of DTG printing, and also if that's the case if there is a better print process (Heat Transfer etc), I could use to ensure my designs stand out and have vibrant colours? 

Also if there is any another Print On Demand company that can over this service too? 

Many thanks in advance!


----------

